# Goodbye Cellulite



## MACisME (Jul 12, 2007)

GOODBYE CELLULITE?! by NIVEA?! have any of u guys used this.. i dont have any cellulite that i know of... ahh knock on wood.. but does this stuff really work!?! i wanna use this on my stretch marks.. those i DO have.. ugh, i gained a lot of weight. but im back in the gym to look good for my 21st! do u think it would reduce my stretch marks? or if anyone has used it ur feedback would be guuuuuuRATE!

claims of glory:
http://tyrashow.warnerbros.com/nivea...cellulite.html

i know i know.. either u hate her or love her

i love her


----------



## thelilprincess (Jul 12, 2007)

sorry hon, i don't think cellulite stuff will work for stretch marks - cellulite will make the fat cells look less dimply (usually it's the caffeine in them)...but i do notice when i am tanned, my strech marks are less noticable so maybe try a self-tanner?  and i like to blame my stretch mark on my growth spurts - hey i remember seeing them appear in 8th grade - yup, growth spurts.  hehehe.  and some people swear that body butters help - i dunno though, never used them.  but i'll try them when i get pregnant....i really don't want more stretch marks.

happy early birthday!!


----------



## lara (Jul 12, 2007)

Every cellulite product available involves application with some sort of massage - that's what helps the cellulite to smooth itself, not the product. The same goes for products for stretch marks.

You're better off getting some nice almond oil and massaging the area every night.


----------



## ChiCindy (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm not sure about the Nivea stuff but for the past few days I've been putting Stri-Vectin on my small but noticable stretch marks and its working! My mom uses it on her face (supposedly its supposed to be like botox in a bottle) but its really was made for stretch marks. It's pretty expensive though, I think its $140 for a bottle. So maybe you can get a sample or something first to see if it works for you?


----------



## thelilprincess (Jul 12, 2007)

the massaging is a big factor in reducing appearance in cellulite.....but caffeine dehydrates...so when it wears off, your skin plumps up again to fill up the spots temporarily.  that's why caffeine is used in cellulite creams, undereye creams, and face stuff (i figured that why they add it in MAC Fix+)

one of the pharmacies i've studied at that specializes in compounding a lot of cosmetics (and sexual dysfunction)prescriptions, makes a 5% caffeine eye serum and it sells like hotcakes.  people will pay so much money too look young (and to have a good sex like!  lol)

anyhow, yeah, stretch mark has to do with elasticity if the skin, so cellulite creams won't help.


----------



## MACisME (Jul 12, 2007)

aww thanks ladies =)


----------



## veilchen (Jul 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ChiCindy* 

 
_I'm not sure about the Nivea stuff but for the past few days I've been putting Stri-Vectin on my small but noticable stretch marks and its working! My mom uses it on her face (supposedly its supposed to be like botox in a bottle) but its really was made for stretch marks. It's pretty expensive though, I think its $140 for a bottle. So maybe you can get a sample or something first to see if it works for you?_

 
One of my friends used it after gaining a lot of weight and developing stretch marks during her pregnancy, and this stuff really helps! She showed me the stretch marks right after giving birth and they looked really dreadful, and now that the baby's a year and a half old and she used Stri Vectin religiously all the time, they look sooo much better. Her skin's much firmer and the colour has faded from a deep bluish red to a bluish white, if that makes sense, and they're not so deep any more. Her husband used to sigh at the fortune he paid for the stuff, but it is working!


----------



## janwa09 (Sep 3, 2007)

As much as I hate admitting it but yes...I have cellulite and I've been using Nivea's Goodbye Cellulite....I've been using it for 3 months now and I haven't noticed any signifiicant changes...although I wasn't really expecting them anyway.  

I also read that some hollywood celebs like Halle Berry rub/massage used coffee grinds on their cellulite to make it disappear.  Sounds like a pretty messy process but it's a cheap solution! --Although I still am quite skeptical.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 3, 2007)

I heard that liposuction helps.  Geesh, that's expensive.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACisME* 

 
_GOODBYE CELLULITE?! by NIVEA?! have any of u guys used this.. i dont have any cellulite that i know of... ahh knock on wood.. but does this stuff really work!?! i wanna use this on my stretch marks.. those i DO have.. ugh, i gained a lot of weight. but im back in the gym to look good for my 21st! do u think it would reduce my stretch marks? or if anyone has used it ur feedback would be guuuuuuRATE!

claims of glory:
http://tyrashow.warnerbros.com/nivea...cellulite.html

i know i know.. either u hate her or love her

i love her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I've used the Nivea Gel & Patches for about 3 weeks now and they absolutely work!!! I noticed a huge difference. There is still some cellulite, but deep dimples are noticeably gone. Tyra had 4 women do before and afters with the same Nivea gel & patches and they all had the same good results that i did. In fact, I've even noticed that my snug skirts, jeans, shorts fit much better. Honest!


----------



## glam8babe (May 14, 2008)

ive just bought the nivea cellulite stuff.. i hate to admit to people i have cellulite and i get really jealous when i see girls who have totally smooth legs.
ive used this for the past 2 nights.. obviously nothing happened yet as its only early, but i honestly dont think it will help with stretch marks, i used to have stretch marks on my thighs and i used Palmers cocoa body butter every night for a few weeks and they totally dissappeared


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 14, 2008)

Honestly I don't think these creams are that effective.

When I lost 10 pounds almost all of my cellulite disappeared.


----------



## lainz (May 14, 2008)

i used this when it first came out and it totally worked! BUT you have to be completely consistent when using it...twice a day every day. its also best if you use the patches and the cream.


----------



## beverlyjean (May 28, 2008)

i bought the goodbye cellulite from nivea before seeing the tyra show, i noticed right away how SMOOTH my skin has become, one I saw people with actual real results on tyra I went out and bought the supplement pills and patches too, it comes with a free work out dvd made especially for people with cellulite. the only way to lose that cellulite is to change your life style. you cant eat frenchfries and put patches on, I myself struggle with this, but am very determined to see good results, so I cut out fast food, I bought a basketball, and I'm staying positive. I've rewarded myself by eating yummmmmy fruits, and 100% juices...it's alot easier than I ever thought it could be, being an advid fastfood eater. I've been doing this for one week tomorrow and I do see results, my legs are less dimply and much smoother. It's great, I don't think this product would work for women who are entirely overweight, but for those with a few pounds to shed, such as myself. good luck ladies!!
p.s. the patches come with a $2 off coupon, and you can also apply on tryashow.com for free nivea goodbye celluliter products!!


----------



## erine1881 (May 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_I heard that liposuction helps. Geesh, that's expensive._

 
liposuction can actually make cellulite more noticable.

cellulite is located in the subcutaneous layer of the skin, which is below the dermis.  all products on the market available to the public only penetrate the epidermis, the outermost layer of the skin.  none of these products even reach the dermis, let alone the layer underneath were cellulite it located.

as far as stretch marks go, they are essentially scars.  lotions will not make go away or make them less noticable, but certain scar products and lazers can.


----------



## Kuuipo (May 28, 2008)

Most of the lipo jobs leave loose skin and a bumpy surface. Its even grosser and more noticeable when people have abdominal liposuction.


----------



## bellovesmac (Feb 16, 2009)

palmer coco butter - i swear by that stuff! especially the olive oil cream


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 16, 2009)

I agree with lara.  There are very few products which have been shown to reduce cellulite and they are mechanical.

If anyone _does_ find they've lost all their cellulite then they're welcome to have some of mine


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 16, 2009)

I've got stretchmarks AND cellulite! 

There both from weight gain although I had some stretchmarks during my still developing teen stages. 

I've been using some of that Palmer's Cocoa Butter Stretchmark Massage Cream (I also bought a generic walgreen's brand which I might take back) and some cocoa butter body lotion from Sally's. I did it twice a day for the first week but after that week I just stopped doing it. Meh, I need to get with the program! 

As for cellulite, I don't remember my cellulite being as bad when I was thinner than it is now. I guess losing weight and being a bit more toned may help. I just don't want any more stretchmarks for ANY reason. As I have heard that muscle growth can cause it too.


----------



## kariii (Feb 16, 2009)

I swear by bio oil it's like 10$ a bottle and works like magic!


----------

